# Give it to me straight - what is grooming really like?



## Matilda (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello, I'm new.  I'm considering getting a Havanese, but there are 2 things that concern me. One doesn't belong in this post, but the other one is the grooming. I'm a mom of three kids, and my husband is a physician and works a lot of hours, so to be realistic, there are times I will get behind on the brushing. How difficult and time consuming is the grooming for a Havanese, realistically? I think I'll keep the dog in a puppy cut. I also considered just having a mobile groomer come to the house once or twice a week to keep it up (about how much would this cost, does anyone know? I'm thinking about $200 a month?). But then another forum I belong to (one for mothers) has a pet section, and there is a woman there who claims she was a handler, and she does not recommend a Havanese for anyone but a show owner. She says the coat is impossible to keep up for the average owner. If you even look at them they mat up horribly, and no amount of brushing will keep the mats down, especially in the armpit area and near their bottom. She also says that they never fully house train, and from reading here that is obviously not true.  But her comments about grooming are making me wonder if this is a good idea. I really just want a small, healthy, happy dog who will adore all of us, especially my children. I have read, and from what I have seen on dog shows etc, the Havanese fits the bill perfectly. If the dog is in a puppy cut, and lets say one of the kids gets sick or something, would the coat mat up horribly if it doesn't get attention every day? 

Thanks, everyone, for helping me with my research. :grouphug:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Matilda,Yes the coat can be tricky around the 8 month age, give or take a bit.But to start with it is very easy and if you get your puppy use to being brushed regularly [little and often],then there should not be too much of a problem,especially if you are going to keep it in puppy cut.I get my dog [Dizzie]groomed professionally,once every 6 weeks,and give him a good brush every couple of days or so depending on what we have been up to.I think it is well worth the effort to have such a family loving funny little companion,he is fantastic with our grandchildren who are 8,6 and a 1 year old,he is also very well behaved when we go out,we can take him anywhere.Dizzie was harder to house train than other dogs we have had,he took alot longer,but we got there in the end.In my opinion the benefits of a Havanese out way the draw backs by a long way.Good Luck!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe is 6.5 months, haven't trimmed anything but his feet, and I spend MAYBE 10 minutes each day brushing him. He's easy!

Maddie is 5 years, and when she blew coat around 1 year old it was really hard to keep up with her matting. My mom decided to trim her down to about 3-4 inches of hair, and has kept her that way ever since. She looks cute!

If you're worried about time, go for the puppy cut. And I stress PUPPY CUT not shaved down naked dog cut. I'm attaching a pic of Maddie from when she was that age. Lots of people shave their dogs down, and I think it's a shame because a big part of the wonderful Havanese is their gorgeous, soft, fluffy coat!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Each of mine was a piece of cake to groom until the coat blowing stage, which we went through twice with each boy. Then it was a nightmare but mostly because I fought to keep them in full coat for years. I finally gave up the ghost with Milo first, then Bailey and had them shaved down. Personally I was terrified at the thought of the shave down but my guys were gorgeous (at least to me) even in that state. I am presently letting them grow out again but think soon I may go back to a shorter puppy cut because life is *so *much easier for all of us that way.

I only take my guys in once a month to be groomed and they need baths about every 10 days to two weeks in between. Here are a few shots of them after the shave down.

As for being sweet and loving, they certainly are that. Milo has never met anyone who wasn't immediately enthralled with him. Bailey on the other hand is a little more reserved at first and a total mama's boy. I would vote yes to a havanese for your family.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Puppy cut, grooming by professionals....this will be very nice. Get the pup use to the comb and brush and the groomer will take care of everything. 

The armpits, have the groomer trim the hair short in this area. 

I remember when Dexter was in a puppy cut, it was smooth sailing! A big break from the daily combing was really nice. 

Your job is to find a good groomer. 

Potty training...it may take more than a few days compared to other bigger dogs, but it can be done in 6 months time, depending how mature your pup's body is...

When the "Blowing Coat" starts, you will be ahead of the game because the pup will be in a puppy cut and you will have a groomer who will work with you. 

It can be done! I can't believe that dog handler said Havanese should only be owned by professional breeders only! Havanese are so cute and delightful, playful, and very active, and if you have the time and patience, the Hav is a wonderful dog. Hav are just like having another baby and then a toddler running around the house.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Whoever the handler was must not have known many Havanese! All of the ones I've met love being around families and kids, they love all of the attention.

I have 3 teenagers, 3 Havanese, 2 Havanese foster dogs, and a husband who travels quite a bit. Two of my dogs are in full coat and one we keep in a modified puppy cut. Having one dog won't take much time grooming. My advice would be to get the puppy used to being brushed and bathed and when the coat is too much to handle then you can have it cut to whatever length you prefer. They're cuties no matter how long their hair is. Bathing is easy too once you get the hang of it, starting out with a puppy in the laundry tub or kitchen sink is quick. You won't need a groomer to come out that often and you'll be surprised at how much of it you can do.

As far as potty training...I'd get some advice from local trainers or a reputable breeder. Crate training works well and confining the dog so they don't have the run of the house also cuts down on accidents. The more informed you are the better!

Our first Havanese, Scooter, was our first dog and within a year and a half we had three of them! They're the most wonderful dogs and I'd hate for you and your family to miss out on such a great addition to your family!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

> she does not recommend a Havanese for anyone but a show owner. She says the coat is impossible to keep up for the average owner. If you even look at them they mat up horribly, and no amount of brushing will keep the mats down, especially in the armpit area and near their bottom. She also says that they never fully house train


OMG! What an idiot!

Mojo housetrained in 16 weeks. Not one accident since. His sister did the same. Their other half brother did the same. Just take him out and out and out and out. Sounds like your home and can do this, as we were.

Coat: Mojo is a year old, in full coat except eyes, and we trim armpits and belly and around the poop area. Ideally he would have daily brushing, but I only do it every other day. Do it in the evening when you're watching T.V., or any other time he's exhausted. In puppy cut with a groomer every week, if you can afford it, there won't be much for you to do. The brushing should take less than 10 minutes in puppy cut, and you probably won't have to do it more than three times a week. Once during coat blowing stage I somehow let darned near a week go by before I brushed Mojo and my penalty was a nasty thick mat under his chin, but otherwise the mats are small and easily broken out. And again, he is in full coat.

Mobile groomers around here charge about $50 - $60 for a full groom, but if someone comes every week it should be less because they aren't cutting every time. If I had the luxury of a mobile groomer every week, I'd have very little to do. You'll never have to use a scissors, clip a nail, do a bath (well, you might have to, they can get VERY dirty and love to if they have a chance) or blow dry. A little brushing and you're all done!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think grooming is definitely a consideration, but you can always do a puppy cut, as other people have mentioned. The hardest time with their coat seems to be between 8-18 months, though this varies. You can also lessen the amount of work you do on a dog's coat buy purchasing a dog from a breeder who tend to breed lines with silky coated dogs rather than the more cottony coated ones.

It is patently ridiculous to say they can't be house trained. Get a puppy from a good breeder who starts house training early, and do the work to KEEP them house trained, and you'll have a very reliable dog. Havs are VERY smart... they used to be used as circus dogs in Europe. You can teach them anything you want! I get the impression that your handler acquaintance only knows a one-sided view of Havs. 

Another way you could potentially avoid both the blowing coat stage and the house training stage is to look for an adult dog to adopt. Occasionally breeders will have an older dog that needs to be rehomed, and there are also lovely dogs that come through Havanese Rescue.

That all said, even if you choose to get a puppy and go through the "dreaded blowing coat", grooming is really the LEAST of the time you will need to spend with your puppy or dog. Any dog is a LOT of work, and Havs are very people oriented dogs who need to spend a lot of time with their family. You need to make sure you are ready for that commitment of time before getting a dog of any type.

Kodi is just about a year old, and at the height of blowing coat. I have him in full coat which makes it harder, but he's a silky coated Hav, which makes it easier. As far as armpits are concerned, that's a no-brainer if you don't intend to show the dog... I just keep the hair there cut short. No one can see it anyway. Same with his belly. Some people shorten the hair on their backsides to avoid poop getting caught, but we haven't had much of a problem with that, so I don't. 

I do comb him out EVERY SINGLE day at this point, but I expect that to taper off as he gets older... all of his relatives have easy-care silky coats. I saw both his parents when they hadn't been brushed out in a week, and they looked great. If I'm in a hurry, I put him on my washing machine in a grooming noose to keep him still, and get the job done as quickly as possible. (about 10 minutes) Other times, he and I sit on the couch together and I comb him out as I watch TV. It's a nice way to spend time together, and even done this way, it doesn't take more than 15 minutes or so. I learned my lesson early that skipping a day means a much longer grooming session the next day.


----------



## Matilda (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for such thoughtful, detailed responses. I had been feeling pretty good about getting a Havanese until I read what she wrote. She is pretty honest that she dislikes all of the Bichon breeds. I can't really understand why. But, she doesn't seem to think that any regular person is up to the task of being a dog owner, from her posts. It just made me second guess that maybe this wasn't what I was looking for. I'm feeling much better about it. I'll try to tackle the grooming myself, and if I find that I don't have the time, then I'll hire it out. The cost isn't an issue. 

We are definitely looking for a "velcro" dog. My kids all adore animals, and I am a stay at home mom, so I am looking specifically for a constant companion type of dog. My youngest will be in school in the fall, and the house is going to seem awfully empty. I want a little fellow who will sleep on my oldest's bed, sit in our laps, be happy to be in the car with me when I take the kids to activities, and hopefully will enjoy hiking, camping, and fishing as well. I am so excited about getting a puppy that I can barely contain myself. I think I'm more excited than the kids. 

I'm actually not too concerned about house training. You all have had kids, right? They can be pretty gross, especially if they are sick. Messes can be cleaned. And I think that since I'm home all the time being consistent will be easy. Plus we have a dog door to a dog run outside, so he or she will have constant access to the outside - once I'm sure that the puppy can have the run of the house. 

I'm wondering how you find a breeder with a silkier coat vs a cottony coat? I have been having a hard time finding breeders, to be honest. I have contacted a few who never got back to me, and some won't place a dog in a home with small kids. I seem to have this effect on breeders that after I tell them a little about me, and my family, that they never respond to me again. I'm not sure why that is? We're a good family, we're financially secure, and will give the dog a wonderful forever home. My husband and I are both very educated, and I have a background in behavior modification (with kids, but still, modifying behavior in mammals is pretty much the same). I think our biggest flaw would be spoiling the poor thing rotten.  

How far in advance do we need to find a breeder before we want to bring the puppy home?


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

Just putting this out there... Have you considered looking on Petfinder to see if there are any fairly local rescues that may have a havanese looking for it's forever home?

The havs have such a wonderful personality! One little 13lb bundle of pure naughtyness has totally whipped this "big dog only" family!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't post often but thought that I'd respond. I have 3 Havs, 9, 6 and 3. Bentley the oldest has a Bichon type coat and if left long just gets puffier and puffier! He looks much better in about an inch or two of coat and if left that length requires only occasional combing/brushing. The other two have straight coats and except for blowing coat time and in the spring, only require combing & brushing about once a week. They go to the groomer once a month. Havanese really don't smell so unless they get into something, so a once a month bath may be is enough. My theory is that natural oils are a good idea and none of mine have had skin problems. (I know that some of you are gasping!)

I do have all of them cut short for warm weather. When they start sleeping belly up and spread out on the tile floor to cool off, I figure it is time. I also realized that if I keep them shorter in the summer they will sit on my lap instead of avoiding my body heat!!

On potty training, no they are not the easiest! And rainy days are a challenge for some. Even if they are potty trained, there is the vomit issue! 
Havs are frequent barfers!

Having your pup sleep in your daughter's bed may not be a given. You will be the primary care giver and subsequently may be the "all and end all" of your Hav's adoration. They are velcro dogs, but choose who they want to stick to!!

You will end up with more than one Hav- it is almost a given!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There are some great breeder out there and on the forum. I wouldn't give up on contacting them. The right little fur ball will be out there for you when the moment is just right. 

As for silky havanese being easier to groom during coat blowing, that wasn't the case with Milo. He's incredibly silky and was a pleasure to groom till the dreaded coat blowing. Then both our lives became a nightmare since there was no way I could keep up with the horrific matting. Thus his ultimate shave down. I suspect with my baby, Ruby I will just have her in a puppy cut when the time comes and grow her back out after (maybe). I adored the full coat look but I love the ease of caring for them and the freedom they feel in shorter coat even more.

The person who thinks nobody is capable of caring for a dog sounds like she has issues. I wouldn't put too much faith in her opinion. You'll find a huge number of crazy dog ladies and gents on this forum and most of us have more than one.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Matilda said:


> I'm wondering how you find a breeder with a silkier coat vs a cottony coat? I have been having a hard time finding breeders, to be honest.


The coat depends on the parents, not the breeder. If both parents have silky coat, you have a better chance of getting a pup with a silky coat. Same thing goes if they both have cottony coats. If parents are one of each, you never know!

Personally, I think that it has more to do with the curliness of the coat. IMO, like human hair, dogs with straighter coats are easier to care for and mat less. Roscoe has straight coat and is so easy to groom. Maddie has very wavy coat, hence the matting problem, hence her being in a shorter coat!

In terms of actual grooming, make sure you invest in some great tools. The Chris Christensen wood pin brush and buttercomb are essentials! Also, a good little face comb works amazingly. If you go to www.havaneserescue.com and click the HavToHavIt link at the top, you can order lots of good stuff and ALL the proceeds go directly to Havanese Rescue, which is awesome!

Finding the right breeder can be a challenge, but like others have mentioned, there are a number of wonderful breeders on this website. Where are you located? I can recommend some breeders to you if you'd like, PM me


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you are the right track

Please put personality above everything else-it sounds like you would but I have seen some Havs with some really not so nice temperaments so I want to put this out there as a reminder  Then check the parents are completely health tested on offa.org Coat will seem a lot less important if you have a shy nippy dog or one that has cataracts young.

As to coat, I have one with a straight coat that is very easy to care for and I have one with a more proper wavy coat that is also easy to care for. I think some hav owners are very diligent to the daily brushing too. My dogs get brushed out completely once a week and that works for my sanity and theirs as well. As to blowing puppy coat, I remember some matting with one but I am not sure the other one even blew coat (cross your fingers you get one of those!) Otherwise, why not cut it down during that time? Just do what you can handle.

Where are you located- maybe some forum members can send you some recommendations?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree with what everyone has said. I think grooming is kind of what you make it. Some of us on the forum enjoy grooming and put a lot of time into just for fun. I don't remember one of my Hav's blowing coat at all, and the other one I got as an adult. One I keep in a puppy cut and the other is long.

Listen to Amanda's advice about personality, because that is SO much more important than color or coat. Your best bet for a healthy, happy, Hav, is to go through a good breeder and I know it can be frustrating trying to find one and click with one, but the work is worth it. The work that a good breeder puts into the socialization and matching the puppy to your family, plus having them as a life long resource is invaluable. Of course the health testing that a good breeder will do of the parents and puppy is also critical. I have one Havanese from a reputable breeder and she is a joyful, friendly dog, the other is from a less involved breeder who doesn't spend the time and effort with the puppies and it is so obvious he wasn't properly socialized. I've seen this time and again with backyard breeder dogs and puppymill dogs.

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My son had a friend over and his mother was surprised to see that we had Havanese dogs because they have one and she said nobody ever knows what kind of dog he is. After explaining to her that not all 5 of them belong to us, I asked her where their dog came from. She said, "Well, we fell in love with the dogs but they were too expensive from a breeder so we resigned ourselves to the fact that we wouldn't have one. Then one day my husband was in a pet store and saw our dog. He was "on sale" because he was 6 months old so we got him!" She then told me that it took a very long time before they could hold him or touch him at all! Her son said he still doesn't like for them to pick him up or touch him. I was stunned! The mother said it must have been because he'd been picked up and handled so much while he was at the pet store.

It was all I could do to bite my tongue and tell her about puppy mills and pet stores but I didn't do it. This is just another reason why good breeding is so important! Even though the wait will seem hard it's so worth it when you consider that this little dog will be a part of your family for a very long time. And who wants a dog you can't pick up or touch???


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I agree with what everyone has said here. You have already received excellent advice, input and recommendations. 

I can understand your frustration about not getting any response from the breeders. But even if it seemed a daunting prospect to get any response from the reputable breeders, please do not give up, and please, please do not buy from pet shops, back yard breeders. Please attend the local AKC shows to meet the Havanese breeders, contact Havanes club of America and request the list of Havanese breeders. If you mention where you live, you might find a few forum members who live in your area who might be able to point you in right direction. 

In addtion to finding a reliable, experienced breeder and a groomer, I would also recommend you consider finding a caring, reliable petsitter unless you have a family member or a friend who will board or pet sit for you. It can take a while before you find someone you can trust and work with.

As to the grooming, I would recommend getting the right tools from the start to make it a pleasurable experience for you and the furball. There are some good threads on grooming tools on the forum. The right tools make a huge difference in grooming time and outcome. 

Good luck with the puppy search!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You certainly came to the right place for info. Having two Havs in full coat, I understand your concern about grooming. If you don't have the time to groom a Hav in full coat, the definitely keep in a puppy cut.

What concerns me, and please don't take this the wrong way, but these dogs are velcro. They love to be with people. If you won't have the time needed to do some grooming, will you have the time necessary to train the dog. They are a super smart breed and learn quickly, but it all depends on the amount of time and the consistency you can give them. Housetraining takes lots of time and effort to keep your dog accident-free. There's a lot to consider when getting a dog of any breed.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> As for silky havanese being easier to groom during coat blowing, that wasn't the case with Milo. He's incredibly silky and was a pleasure to groom till the dreaded coat blowing. Then both our lives became a nightmare since there was no way I could keep up with the horrific matting. Thus his ultimate shave down.


Sorry, Geri. I guess I wasn't clear. What I was trying to say was that long-term, the silky, straight coated ones require less grooming. I don't think anyone gets a free ride through coat blowing!:Cry:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Gracie is straight and she's very silky but gets matted almost as bad as Murphy does and he's a bit cottony. I don't think it matters, long hair is going to mat.

If grooming takes too long just cut their hair short!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> The coat depends on the parents, not the breeder. If both parents have silky coat, you have a better chance of getting a pup with a silky coat. Same thing goes if they both have cottony coats. If parents are one of each, you never know!
> 
> Personally, I think that it has more to do with the curliness of the coat. IMO, like human hair, dogs with straighter coats are easier to care for and mat less. Roscoe has straight coat and is so easy to groom.


I agree that curly coats probably make things more difficult too.

I'm glad that it's still so easy with Roscoe, and I'm crossing my fingers for you. But Kodi is also a straight, silky coated Hav, (you cans ee that from his sig picture) from a line of dogs with similar coats. At Roscoe's age, I dutifully brushed him daily because I wanted him to be used to brushing... not because he needed it. At 10 months, he started blowing coat and getting some mats. Nothing we can't stay on top of, but to avoid marathon grooming sessions, he really does need to be combed out thoroughly EVERY day. We actually do best on the days I have time to do a quick once-over in the morning, and then a thorough grooming at night.

It would be wonderful if you don't go through this with Roscoe, but I wouldn't count on it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Please put personality above everything else-it sounds like you would but I have seen some Havs with some really not so nice temperaments so I want to put this out there as a reminder  Then check the parents are completely health tested on offa.org Coat will seem a lot less important if you have a shy nippy dog or one that has cataracts young.


Absolutely!!! The conversation went in the direction of grooming and potty training because that's where your q's started, but Amanda is right... A great temperament and a healthy dog are the two most important considerations!!! We have seen far too many people come onto the forum having been seduced into buying an adorable puppy that turned out to have all sorts of problems. Don't get over excited... take your time and get the RIGHT puppy, even if it means you have to wait a bit!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> My son had a friend over and his mother was surprised to see that we had Havanese dogs because they have one and she said nobody ever knows what kind of dog he is. After explaining to her that not all 5 of them belong to us, I asked her where their dog came from. She said, "Well, we fell in love with the dogs but they were too expensive from a breeder so we resigned ourselves to the fact that we wouldn't have one. Then one day my husband was in a pet store and saw our dog. He was "on sale" because he was 6 months old so we got him!" She then told me that it took a very long time before they could hold him or touch him at all! Her son said he still doesn't like for them to pick him up or touch him. I was stunned! The mother said it must have been because he'd been picked up and handled so much while he was at the pet store.
> 
> It was all I could do to bite my tongue and tell her about puppy mills and pet stores but I didn't do it. This is just another reason why good breeding is so important! Even though the wait will seem hard it's so worth it when you consider that this little dog will be a part of your family for a very long time. And who wants a dog you can't pick up or touch???


And the most amazing thing about this is that amortized over the life of the dog, even the MOST expensive Hav isn't going to cost more than a couple of hundred per year. When you tally up what you spend on just food and vet bills with NOTHING extra, you come to FAR more than that.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

krandall said:


> I agree that curly coats probably make things more difficult too.
> 
> I'm glad that it's still so easy with Roscoe, and I'm crossing my fingers for you. But Kodi is also a straight, silky coated Hav, (you cans ee that from his sig picture) from a line of dogs with similar coats. At Roscoe's age, I dutifully brushed him daily because I wanted him to be used to brushing... not because he needed it. At 10 months, he started blowing coat and getting some mats. Nothing we can't stay on top of, but to avoid marathon grooming sessions, he really does need to be combed out thoroughly EVERY day. We actually do best on the days I have time to do a quick once-over in the morning, and then a thorough grooming at night.
> 
> It would be wonderful if you don't go through this with Roscoe, but I wouldn't count on it!


Not counting on it  I'm diligent in grooming him now, he gets a full brush out ever day and I condition his armpits 2-3 times per week to avoid mats! He is a good boy about the grooming!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

krandall said:


> Sorry, Geri. I guess I wasn't clear. What I was trying to say was that long-term, the silky, straight coated ones require less grooming. I don't think anyone gets a free ride through coat blowing!:Cry:


Ah, this is true, at least in my case. Milo is much easier to groom now (poo poo poo).


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Matilda said:


> I'm wondering how you find a breeder with a silkier coat vs a cottony coat? I have been having a hard time finding breeders, to be honest. I have contacted a few who never got back to me, and some won't place a dog in a home with small kids. I seem to have this effect on breeders that after I tell them a little about me, and my family, that they never respond to me again. I'm not sure why that is? We're a good family, we're financially secure, and will give the dog a wonderful forever home. My husband and I are both very educated, and I have a background in behavior modification (with kids, but still, modifying behavior in mammals is pretty much the same). I think our biggest flaw would be spoiling the poor thing rotten.
> 
> How far in advance do we need to find a breeder before we want to bring the puppy home?


Where have you been looking in your search for a breeder? Where are you located? A great place to start is the Havanese Club of America. Here's the link:

http://www.havanese.org/

Where


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm responding to the OP's original question.

I have a 23 week old pup 1/2 hav, 1/2 shih tzu, to me and friends who have full blooded havs, they say his coat is all hav.

I've had only big dogs before with double coats, groomed them maybe once every two weeks, they were easy! bath maybe once a month.

My little Ollie pop, I knew there was grooming involved. I wanted to give you a newbie's point of view.

I comb him out every day, b/c I'm paranoid he'll get a mat. I use a pinbrush first, then a straight comb. I usually do it when he's tired, b/c when he's awake he has the puppy, my butt is on fire and I must run 'n play till I drop mentality. He could easily go being groomed every other day. I bathe him once a week (and he's dirty, like to play in the yard).

takes about 5 min. he has a wavy silky goregous coat. I can't get enough of running my fingers thru it. and I am surprised to say I enjoy the daily grooming. In the beginning when he was 8 weeks old, for maybe 4 weeks, and now just once in a while, I let him chew on his favorite jerky (duck) while I groom him and he is fine. Now, I'm trying to grow his coat out, but it appears he has a slow growing coat, less than 1 inch a month. more like 1/2 inch a month. Just trying to see what he'd look like with a longer coast, haven't decided what length I'll keep it at, although he's at about 2". my non-dog loving dear friend saw him recently and said he looked disheveled... not to me!

A comment on the havenese breed... I'm so in love with my 1/2 hav, I will get a full hav, it's just a matter of timing. He's everything I expected him to be and more, in personality, temperament and smarts. endless enterainment. This is coming for a big dog person (all my dogs have been over 110 lbs). 

hope that helps.


----------

